# Whats a good ephadra/ephdrine free fat burner?



## richirich_99 (Mar 12, 2004)

Any one have any suggestions to a fat burner that is ephdrine/ephdra free? I've tried ripped fuel from GNC but i didnt see very many results from it. Any one have any thing that is cost effective and worth taking?


----------



## Par Deus (Mar 12, 2004)

I am biased, but I would suggest H.E.A.T. Stack from Avant Labs.

The science is kind of complicated, so I will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## richirich_99 (Mar 12, 2004)

how much does H.E.A.T. Stack usually go for? Where can i find it? any suggestions? Thanks a lot for the help Par!


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

Personally, I think that the new ephedra free products are just a waste of money.  But if you still insist, I guess do some research and find out what works for you.  What works for you might not work for someone else.

I plan on driving out of state this weekend to go stock up on ephedra  the official ban starts in April.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_
> Personally, I think that the new ephedra free products are just a waste of money.  But if you still insist, I guess do some research and find out what works for you.  What works for you might not work for someone else.
> 
> I plan on driving out of state this weekend to go stock up on ephedra  the official ban starts in April.



Prior to the release of H.E.A.T. Stack???, I would agree.  But the science behind this is unreal, and in a short while, so will the real world feedback be.

H.E.A.T. Stack??? -- From our website:

???H.E.A.T.??? stands for Hordenine, Evodiamine, Alpha-yohimbine, and Tyramine. And, in the right combination, they are far, far more than a clever acronym. While its ancestors, with their focus on only norepinephrine, did wonders for appetite suppression, they were modest thermogenics, at best. And, worse than that, they were all out enemies of the central adipostatic machinery, the Fed State, and they caused hypersensitivity to cortisol and the stress response. 

With H.E.A.T. Stack, we have added a superior increase in dopamine and epinephrine to a more moderate activation of norepinephrine. The result is activation of more lipolytic and thermogenic pathways, better maintenance of long-term adipostatic machinery, potent appetite suppression, and strong mood and energy support, with fewer negative side-effects. 

To summarize:
Superior nutrient partitioning 
Superior thermogenesis 
Greater energy expenditure increase 
Reduced anxiety and jitters 
Superior hunger control 
More leptin friendly 
Enhances mood and energy 
Caffeine free 
Ephedra free 
Reduced heart rate and blood pressure increase
HEAT Stack is 270 capsules, and lasts 30 days at full dosing. 

Pre-orders expected to ship within 7-14 days.


----------



## richirich_99 (Mar 12, 2004)

What are some of the side effects of ephdra?


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

You mean to tell me that you've never tried anything containing ephedra?


----------



## richirich_99 (Mar 12, 2004)

i have, but i was wondering like does it mess with your heart or anything. It gave me the shakes, and i bounced off the walls with energy.


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

What were you taking and how many were you taking?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

Lipo 6 with ephedra


----------



## Akateros (Mar 12, 2004)

What's a good ephedra/ine free fat-burner?

Cardio exercise.


----------



## mousie (Mar 12, 2004)

hahaha...liposuction


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## Testosterone (Mar 14, 2004)

What about Lipo-6 Ephedra Free?
What's your opinion of Ephedra Free Version when compared to various Ephedra Free Thermogenics that are flooded in market?





> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Lipo 6 with ephedra


----------



## Par Deus (Mar 16, 2004)

99% of EC replacements aree garbage.

I think Meltdown (and/or Redline -- I get them confused) looks as good or better than EC on paper, and I think H.E.A.T. Stack is better, short-term, and considerably better long-term.

I am obviously biased on the latter product.

I think Chisled, Tight, and even Hot-Rox and Thermorexin are pretty decent EC replacements, as well.


----------



## Smith_X (Mar 17, 2004)

I had ever used Xenadrine EFX 2 bottles (2 months ago until now.) It's work for me but not much as I ever saw in many advertisment. So, when I finish the third bottle, I think will not use it anymore. I will take coffee and cardio instead.

I never use Xenadrine RFA-1 nor any other ephedra product. So, I do not know the different.

I cut carbohydrate 50% by eat very little rice, less sugar and fat, too.

Are there any other tip to lean body fat would welcome.


----------



## skillz (Mar 17, 2004)

Best ephedra product is VPX clenbutrx best non ephedra is VPX Redline..


----------

